# PCD on November 2?



## blair780 (Sep 28, 2009)

We're taking PCD of our 2010 X5 XDrive 35d on 11/2, who will be with us???


----------



## twssas (Nov 4, 2006)

blair780 said:


> We're taking PCD of our 2010 X5 XDrive 35d on 11/2, who will be with us???


We will be there to pick up our 535i. See you there!


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Congrats! Look forward to meeting you both on 11/2 :thumbup:


----------



## blair780 (Sep 28, 2009)

I-Won-Today said:


> Congrats! Look forward to meeting you both on 11/2 :thumbup:


Awesome, now we just have to find out who the owners of the 3rd and final PCD for 11/2 are!


----------



## twssas (Nov 4, 2006)

blair780 said:


> Awesome, now we just have to find out who the owners of the 3rd and final PCD for 11/2 are!


Look forward to it......!


----------



## Erregend (Apr 22, 2003)

*That would be....*



blair780 said:


> Awesome, now we just have to find out who the owners of the 3rd and final PCD for 11/2 are!


AJ and her Dad (me). We are also doing the 2-day school on the 3rd & 4th :roundel:

AJ is getting her first BMW, 328xit.


----------



## blair780 (Sep 28, 2009)

Erregend said:


> AJ and her Dad (me). We are also doing the 2-day school on the 3rd & 4th :roundel:
> 
> AJ is getting her first BMW, 328xit.


Excellent! See you there!


----------



## willwin2day (Apr 4, 2006)

Count me in on being here! 

Donnie Isley
BMW Driving Instructor


----------



## blair780 (Sep 28, 2009)

I just hope a delay with my car doesn't force me to miss you guys on 11/2.


----------

